# What is your favorite Lens?



## BasilFawlty (Jun 15, 2019)

Of the lenses you own, what would you say is your favorite lens for you Canon DSLR?  *Post a sample or two with that lens.*  My favorite is probably the Canon 135 EF L f2.0 prime.  It's bright enough and has enough reach that I can use it at indoor rodeos (poor lighting) without the need to crank up the ISO extremely high.  Plus, it gives a beautiful, creamy bokeh for closer subjects.

New Mexico State Fair Indoor Rodeo.  Very poor lighting.



 

Sample of a 135mm shot with subject fairly close to demonstrate bokeh.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2019)

I had a pretty nice Canon system for about 10 years, with a good selction of lenses.  I owned a couple of 50s, the 85 1.8, the 100 2.8 EF macro, the 135 mm soft focus,The excellent 135 mm F2.0 L, And the 70-200 mm F2.8 L-IS. I also had the Sigma 18 to 125 mm lens for my Canon 20D.  I also had the 5D with the 24 to 105L IS USM zoom.   Overall I would have to say that the 70 to 200 mm   Was probably my most used lens.   From a pure quality standpoint the 135 f/2   Was extremely good. But in terms of a go-to lens, one that I would reach for frequently,the 70 to 200 mm was my favorite.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 15, 2019)

24-70 L Mark 1




IMG_7363a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr





227005_1892412864047_6188217_n by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 15, 2019)

My now deseced 35-350. 

Second up is my Arsat 19 mm Fisheye for Kiev 88 that is mounted to my Canon system  It shoots more like a 90mm and wonderful images.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 16, 2019)

bentcountershaft said:


> 24-70 L Mark 1



With the right lens and the right lighting, even a piece of wire on a rusty fence can look like art!


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 16, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I had a pretty nice Canon system for about 10 years, with a good selction of lenses.  I owned a couple of 50s, the 85 1.8, the 100 2.8 EF macro, the 135 mm soft focus,The excellent 135 mm F2.0 L, And the 70-200 mm F2.8 L-IS. I also had the Sigma 18 to 125 mm lens for my Canon 20D.  I also had the 5D with the 24 to 105L IS USM zoom.   Overall I would have to say that the 70 to 200 mm   Was probably my most used lens.   From a pure quality standpoint the 135 f/2   Was extremely good. But in terms of a go-to lens, one that I would reach for frequently,the 70 to 200 mm was my favorite.



I'm sort of the same way.  While the 135 F2.0 is my favorite lens, it is far from being the lens I use the most.  For me, that honor would go to the trusty 24-105 L kit lens.  Second most used lens for me would be the 70-200 (but I have the poor man's version - f4 non-IS)


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 16, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> My now deseced 35-350.
> 
> Second up is my Arsat 19 mm Fisheye for Kiev 88 that is mounted to my Canon system  It shoots more like a 90mm and wonderful images.



I had to look that one up (the 35-350).  Man, that would be a great travel lens!  Wide enough for landscapes and city shots, but with plenty of reach!  I didn't even realize that beast existed.  What happened to yours"  Is it repairable?


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 16, 2019)

BasilFawlty said:


> Soocom1 said:
> 
> 
> > My now deseced 35-350.
> ...


Nope. 
Gone and gone. 

It fell and took itself AND my 1Ds out. 

So I bought a 5D. 

Now I want to replace the 35-350.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 16, 2019)

BasilFawlty said:


> I'm sort of the same way.  While the 135 F2.0 is my favorite lens, it is far from being the lens I use the most.  For me, that honor would go to the trusty 24-105 L kit lens.  Second most used lens for me would be the 70-200 (but I have the poor man's version - f4 non-IS)



The 24-105f/4 L IS USM is one of the best all-around, all-in-one zooms I have ever used. While not "small", it's not overly large, and it is *so capable*! I borrowed the 70-200 f/4 L non-IS some years back. It's smallish, and really was a joy to use. The days, it's pretty affordable on the used market, and is a decent performer.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 16, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> So I bought a 5D.



Still a pretty good imager, up to IS0 1,000/1,250 it's got _good image quality_. At ISO 800 and lower, its got really Good image quality. For $300-$375 used, the original 5D is one of the finest used d-slr values around, IMO.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 16, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I borrowed the 70-200 f/4 L non-IS some years back. It's smallish, and really was a joy to use. The days, it's pretty affordable on the used market, and is a decent performer.



I bought mine new from Amazon in Summer of 2013 for $629.  They are selling new now for $80 less - $549.  A used copy can be had in excellent condition these days for probably $400-450-ish.  I have never had an issue with the lack of IS, but that's probably due to not using it much in low light situations.  The thing I like about that lens is it is so light weight.  It's a lens that you can easily walk around with on your camera all day and not get tired.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 17, 2019)

For a GP lens:  The EF-S 18-135 for a crop camera.   Great zoom range for a GP lens.

For a field sport lens:  70-200/4.  Not as heavy as the f/2.8 lens, so easier to hand hold for a LONG shooting session of two sequential games.


----------



## daveo228i (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh this is tough: depending on the need I will go between my 100 f2.8 macro or my 70-200 IS USM zoom. Both are equally good for their intended design.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Johanna11 (Nov 24, 2019)

my FAvourite lens Is Canon 50mm


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2019)

70-200/ 2.8  70-300 f/4.5-5.6 Af-S VR G  are very nice lenses for outdoor Scenic photography and are also good for events and for portraiture.


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 24, 2019)

BasilFawlty said:


> Canon 135 EF L f2.0 prime



I can see why.

If I could keep only one it would be the Canon 70-200 EF f 2.8 L because it is so versatile.  But, I always enjoy shooting with the Canon 85mm EF f 1.8 on the full frame even though I don't take it out as often.  I use it a lot for portraits at various gatherings and everyone enjoys the results.  

This was shot with the 85mm while goofing around on something for this week's Weekly Challenge (  Weekly Challenge 11/23 - 11/29  Indoor Reflections
 ).  Here is the black and white version:


----------



## Raw photographer (Nov 25, 2019)

My favorite is the Canon 70-300 mm IS USM II Lens. It's really sharp, it's up there with the way more expensive Canon 70-300 mm L lens.


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 25, 2019)

Raw photographer said:


> My favorite is the Canon 70-300 mm IS USM II Lens.



If that is the most recent EF version of that lens then I also have it and agree,  it is a very good value.  I recently got it for travel although a month ago got the Tamron super zoom (18-400) for business travel.  I know it will not perform as well as the 70-300 EF but it is smaller and a single lens takes the place of two.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 25, 2019)

Mine would have to be my 500m F4. It's my 98% go to lens.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Dec 9, 2019)

Another "favorite" lens I have is not a very expensive or fancy lens.  I really love my Rokinon 14mm f2.8 that I have been using for Milkyway photography.  It's an all manual lens, but for what I use it for, it's a great lens.


----------



## Lili1234 (Dec 18, 2019)

My favorite lens is Canon’s 400mm f/5.6 (on 7D MK II) because my current favorite subject is birds in flight. So this lens helps me fast autofocus and sharp images - most nominal 600mm zooms yield images no sharper than those resampled from 500mm. Besides, this lens pumps minimal air, hence accumulates less dust and humidity than zooms. I often buy lenses at US Gift Giant. This store offers many high-quality camera lenses at the best price.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 25, 2019)

BasilFawlty said:


> Of the lenses you own, what would you say is your favorite lens for you Canon DSLR?  *Post a sample or two with that lens.*  My favorite is probably the Canon 135 EF L f2.0 prime.  It's bright enough and has enough reach that I can use it at indoor rodeos (poor lighting) without the need to crank up the ISO extremely high.  Plus, it gives a beautiful, creamy bokeh for closer subjects.
> 
> New Mexico State Fair Indoor Rodeo.  Very poor lighting.
> View attachment 174906
> ...



Yes that 135 is both Fast and Small, almost a paradox among lenses!
My favorite lenses are those that can't be equaled by other lenses.
In my arsenal, my absolute favorite is my Canon 200 f1.8. That lens is FAST and sharp and yes, it's really HEAVY! LoL
It produces razor thin DoF when needed without having to be on top of your subject.
And I shoot it, uncovered, in the pouring rain, all day long!!!
SS
AndView attachment 184222 View attachment 184222


----------



## BasilFawlty (Dec 27, 2019)

Those are some great shots SS (Your user name and avatar look familiar - are you also on another forum with that same name/avatar?)


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 29, 2019)

BasilFawlty said:


> Those are some great shots SS (Your user name and avatar look familiar - are you also on another forum with that same name/avatar?)



Basil, LoL, first, thanks so much for the kind word on my work!
Yes, I used to be on UHH with the same name and avatar but I was kicked off. I hung out to long in the Attic and a few guys hated me and would report me for anything and everything!!! So here I am trying to find a new home. Maybe it'll stick!!!
Didn't you have the same avatar there too??? 
SS


----------



## BasilFawlty (Dec 29, 2019)

Sharpshooterr said:


> Didn't you have the same avatar there too???



It's possible I did at one time, yes.


----------

